# Are chat logs absolutely needed for spouse visa?



## Kallika (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi! My now husband and I got married in early October 2017 and we're almost ready to submit our spouse visa application. I am from the US and he was born and lives in the UK. We've been dating since 2013 and in 2014 I went and saw him in person for the first time. I've visited him about 6 times since then where I've stayed for between 1-6 months each time. He's visited me about 4 times in the US.

I'm getting through nearly all of the documents needed but I'm having issues with chat logs. We mainly talk through Steam and Discord; the problem is Steam doesn't save any chat history. When we talk on discord it's mainly just voice chat and the chat logs just have us sending cat gifs to each other. 

I have lots of pictures of us (both wedding, family events, and just random trips together), cards sent on Valentines day, Christmas, and birthdays, etc, a scrapbook with lots of pictures of us and some of our boarding passes and places we've been together.

Is it absolutely required to have chat logs? Will I have enough evidence with what I have?

Thank you!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Chat history isn't mandatory but you need to show, over some medium/media, that you have been in at least semi-regular contact. Cards and photos are okay but probably not sufficient by themselves. Sometimes people show screenshots of voice calls over Skype or other voice/video software, but I don't think Steam/Discord show the same level of detail (call time/duration). Do you have emails to one another? You should also send flight ticket receipts or boarding passes for your visits.


----------



## Kallika (Jan 18, 2018)

We don't have any emails to each other as we met over Steam and any time we wanted to send a message we would send it through that. We used Skype for a small amount of time but we moved on to Discord pretty quickly.


----------

